# noob: most durable, long lasting, transfer paper (iron)



## nap (Nov 26, 2006)

hey i got a few questions
i dont have my hands on a heat press so i will be using an iron.

the shirts will be white 100% cotton

whats the best, most durable, long lasting, transfer paper available?
is it that much better if i buy the printer ink that goes with the paper?
what company/sites have the best deal without ripping you off on quality?

also is there a way like to spray something or some other method onto the transfer paper after its done so that its more permanent?

last thing; any good iron tutorials?

thanks
=)


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you will be limiting yourself to small batches of shirts and problems trying to work with an iron. Most people use a press because of temperature, time and pressure need to produce quality shirts. The only tutorials are on the package of transfers at your local office supply. Most of the transfer we buy are commercial and used and designed for presses. can they be used with an iron, sure, but you should be aware of which one work for you and that just takes testing. Lou


----------



## nap (Nov 26, 2006)

i c

is there any like heat press kinkos?
we dont have a budget for a heat press nor know where to find one
our budget is about 50 bucks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For $50, it might be better to outsource the printing that you need done.

I don't know that you'll get a long lasting t-shirt with an iron-on; that's mostly for hobby usage.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

If you're just looking to make a few for personal use (i.e., not reselling them), the Avery paper you can get at office supply stores works pretty well with an iron. Make sure you apply heavy, consistent pressure (push down with both hands, on to a lower surface) for best results.

If you're looking at making shirts to sell, you should probably look at outsourcing the printing until you can afford to buy equipment (or even just continue outsourcing, many companies do this). You might also look at fulfillment services like SpreadShirt or CafePress.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

what is up with this "Home Iron" Popularity folks ?  

as the boys have posted, in general you can not make your own transfers to be applied with a home iron. Well, they may work but its a pain, not consistant and not for a resale buisness, thats for sure.

However, 
They can be made via the screen print process plastisol or nylon transfer type as long as they are small-med size designs. .......but to have these made for you, would cost you a lot more than $50.


----------



## nap (Nov 26, 2006)

Ya thanks

well we arent making it for resale
we just making it for our break dance crew 
for individual and crew representation for like performances n stuff like that

we wanted to make some cheap ones to out to some kids to a holiday project where we giving out toys to the unfortunate who wouldnt get toys at christmas and such just as a little something extra

we have a very low budget because most of us are high school and college students... its going to take a little work to get this money out of us

For now we are going to try the Avery method (tys twinge)
for our own tshirts that we want later for performances and stuff we are considering sending them out to be done by DTG
but right now we are in a rush to get these tshirts for the kids since the performace is in a week from now!

thanks a lot guys =)
i apprecaited your help

for more information do you guys have any good companies we can outsource for our own shirts that do DTG and tats also cheap for later?


----------

